# 'Cause everyone has goats in their car, right?



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

This is my 17 y/o helping move a goat. He said mom, we have WAYYYYY too many pictures of us with goats in the car. And here I thought I was just normal. onder:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe, quite normal!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Doesn't everybody????? ;-)


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh good. I knew people here would think it just makes sense! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Hahaha. Yep


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

:ROFL: Oh Suzanne, PERFECT! I will be showing him those pics saying SEE!


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Ours live in the house! They're spoiled babies


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Maureen Harmon said:


> Ours live in the house! They're spoiled babies


Lol nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Priceless pictures!


----------



## GoneCrazy (Jul 20, 2017)

I just got mine and she rode shotgun with me lol.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

What a doll GoneCrazy! Adorable pics! And that is just exactly where she should have rode!


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

Of course they ride in cars with you, and hang out in the kitchen, too. Right? LOL. Actually, I need to figure out a new place to keep bottle fed kids. This I hope will be the last one IN the house.


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

In the house, on the table and helping with dinner. LOL The table thing isn't usual - just funny because my husband said "don't scare her, she may fall off! LOL


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

rgdlljames! In the refrigerator? Absolutely priceless. 
Then, of course, you may end up with one in your bed.









The Chihuahua was *NOT* amused.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

i have some too 
on the way to a show and Fancy figured out the AC in the car








then it was turned off, first she was surprized








then Fancy got angry








fiona was looking out the window the whole time


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

lol classic. yes they do


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

How DARE you cut that cool breeze in my face off maman.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Yep! Totally normal.
Nothing to see here out of the ordinary people......move along


----------

